

Unthinking Machines - Artificial intelligence needs a reboot - jcr
http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.aspx?id=37525

======
esrauch
In the 60s everyone thought that expert systems were the future and if we
could just figure out all the right rules we could do anything. In the 90s the
pendulum swung all the way towards the kind of statistics/calc based learning
that they are complaining about here. It already came back a little bit when
people realized that you should always exploit domain specific knowledge as
much as possible if you expect to get good results.

It seems like a lot of whining to me without any real grounds or ideas about
alternatives. Not even any real direction about research, just "we want
groundbreaking and prolific results instead of incremental research!"

